
The Future of the Mac in an iOS World - pcr910303
https://daringfireball.net/2010/12/future_of_the_mac_in_an_ios_world
======
ktpsns
> Apple, unlike most major tech companies, is strongly inclined to abandon the
> past in the name of the future.

I feel the "unlike" should have been a "like".

